# AZGoatgal's Journal



## Goatgal53 (Feb 14, 2013)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*I live in Wittman, Arizona which is NW of Phoenix. About 16 miles NW of Surprise, AZ*
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*Live with my sister and her daughter of 13 and my hubby Les*
3.    How would you define your farm?
*About 2 acres*
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
[b Travel.  Breed all types of animals[/b]
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
* Since coming to live with my sister I had the chance to have goats and chickens.*
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*Hobby*
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*Been dog trainer. Learn more about goats. Love to have a horse I can ride and care for. We have one horse on the place. He is nice to play with but to unpredictable for a person with my disabilities.*
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*Don't really care for pigs.*
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*Wish I could but I tend to love my animals to much to kill them.*
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*No don't drive at anything.*
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*I love to do sand paintings. I have my own style*
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*Yes we are in the country but the land lord does limit what we can have. Goats and chickens OK.*
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*I find it to hard to grow. Tried corn but it just dried up.*
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*Mostley*
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*No don't much like to cook. WE do have our own eggs.*
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*Watching a goat give birth. I fell of the horse we have when a cat ran from under leaves right next to Cody. With my disabilities of being unbalanced I fell off. I have't been on a horse since. Wish I could. Need a really easy going horse now. Cody would never had made me fall 10 years ago.*
37.   In what do you trust?
*GOD*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Ok Now that is done. I want to say that we have 9 adult goats on the place. Two are bucks. One mini Nubian and one Nigerian Dwarf. Right now we have 11 kids running around. We are keeping 3 so far. I personally own 3 of the adult goats. My sister owns the rest. My Kate is a Nubian doe and Dazzle is a Nubian/Nigerian Dwarf. Little Trinket is Nigerian Dwarf. I am keeping one of Kate's kids which I named Pearl. She is my avatar. 
Dazzle is due to kid one the first of March. This will be her first time. She is 3 years old and never caught before. To young I guess the first time and the buck that was used last year had  low sperm count. I am excited for her to have her first kids Here she is and a picture of the buck Reggie.*






[/img]





[/img]


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Here is my Kate and her kids. Jewel and Pearl. I am keeping Pearl who is the one with the pearl colored ears*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Lastly here is sweet little Nigerian Dwarf Trinket that is way small for her age of one year. I hope she will be big enough next fall to breed. She is a shaggy girl right now. *


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Had 41 views but nobody post to me. Must be pretty hard for a newby to break ice. I hope to get some friends.*


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 15, 2013)

I like Jewel and Trinket. 
Dazzle is pretty. Good luck with her kidding.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 15, 2013)

, sorry for not posting sooner, the goats look great, but what do I know, I am a sheep girl, no really congrads on the babies, and yes I like the one with the white ears too.


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Oh I have some friends!   HI*


----------



## greenbean (Feb 15, 2013)

Your goats are lovely!   The kids are adorable, I love floppy ears.  Good luck with Dazzles kidding!  Looking forward to future posts


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

You have some beautiful goats!  Trinket is darling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2013)

AZGoatgal said:
			
		

> *Had 41 views but nobody post to me. Must be pretty hard for a newby to break ice. I hope to get some friends.*


 ...not fair...I'm old and had kidding going on and I'm old...did I already say that? Sooo I'm tired... still catching up  

glad to see another "journaler" ... goats are darlin'

How big is Trinket, from the pic it's ahrd to tell her actual size. I am partial to Nigerians


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 15, 2013)

* Your babies goaties are ADORABLE!*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Thanks guys, I was feeling a little lonely.  Trinket is 3 inches smaller than the other Nigerians we have. She has started her growth tho. Never thought she would! When she was 6 moths old one of the 3 months old Nigerians was just her size and heavier. The breeder gave her to me for she didn't think she would make it over 6 months old. Well she just turned 1 year. In fact that picture is her 1 year old picture.  She is so colorful I am hoping she was just a late bloomer and will be old enough to kid next Feb. Here is some picture of her at 7 months old. We would bring her into the house to play and cuddle with she was so tiny. She got pretty spoiled!*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 15, 2013)

*WhiteMontain love your avatar spotted goat. Is he a Miniature Nubian? The buck Reggie  I posted a picture of has thrown some awsome colors for his last owner. That was his first breeding year. WE hope to get some like it. So far Kates were beautiful but no high color. I can't wait untill I see what Dazzle throws. Here is the two kids we know Reggie sired.*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Dazzle has 12 days left tell due date. That test that ligament test you do at the base of the tail, when you can put your fingers together how long before kidding? Never did that before and want to try this time.*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 16, 2013)

Ligament check is awesome!   It takes some practice to find them but once you get it, it is a snap and is the best way you can tell when they are going to go.  Mine always kid within 12 hours of ligaments disappearing.    The thing is that is has nothing really to do with fingers going together.  There are two pencil-like bands that run along the rump and near the tail head---have someone hold the goat and find them.  Your goat is going to be annoyed while you try to figure this out so that is is why I say have someone hold her).  Check them on a couple goats to really get a feel for them.  

They will feel hard and like someone placed a pencil under the skin.






Then, check for them twice a day as you get closer, once in the morning and once at night---when they go soft, do another check in a few hours.  If they are GONE, like cannot find them at all, get ready for babies because they are on the way.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

AZGoatgal said:
			
		

> *WhiteMontain love your avatar spotted goat. Is he a Miniature Nubian? The buck Reggie  I posted a picture of has thrown some awsome colors for his last owner. That was his first breeding year. WE hope to get some like it. So far Kates were beautiful but no high color. I can't wait untill I see what Dazzle throws. Here is the two kids we know Reggie sired.*
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8451_saharareggiesdaughter.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8451_mohave_reggies_son.jpg


*
She is actually a purebred Nubian doe~ one of my milkers. 


I love spots and yours are just amazing!!!*


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm behind here...but welcome to journalling

That black and white one with spots is awesome looking!


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Those spotted kids are not mine but was what Reggie through last year for his owner at that time. We are hoping to re-create those spottings in our future breedings.  I had wondered if the spotted was only among the miniature Nubians but I guess not.  I will look for Dazzles ligaments tomorrow. Thanks.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 17, 2013)

AZGoatgal said:
			
		

> *Those spotted kids are not mine but was what Reggie through last year for his owner at that time. We are hoping to re-create those spottings in our future breedings.  I had wondered if the spotted was only among the miniature Nubians but I guess not.  I will look for Dazzles ligaments tomorrow. Thanks.*


*
Awww, well either way I LOVE the coloring!!! The one in my avatar is my only one with spots, but we did breed to a spotted buck this year so I am REALLY crossing my fingers for some spotted girl babies!!! 



Sorry if I missed it, when is your girl due?*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Dazzle is due on March 1st*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Separated Dazzle from the herd today and she isn't happy. Calling for them all night and part of today. Silly goat she is right next pen from them! She can still touch noses with the others! *


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Is she showing signs of labour approaching very soon?  I don't have goats, but with our sheep...we don't close them in a lambing stall until it looks very close and they aren't upset to be separated.  

Hoping for healthy kids for you!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would wait a few days to seperate them.  The stress will outweigh the benefit- In my opinion of course.  

Your goats are beautiful!   I like Jewel the best.

BTW, I grew up in Phoenix and my aunt has a horse farm in Paradise Valley.  I know exactly where you are at!  Makes me miss home a little bit.  But the "home"  I remember doesn't exist anymore.  Urban sprawl has taken over.


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Dazzle isn't fully seperated from the herd. She can still touch them and nuzzle them through the fence. She is doing a lot better now.*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Jodie. Its a rainy day today. Desert need the rain but it is a pain when it does rain! I love the baby on your avatar!


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Dazzle is looking good and eating good. If she is on time 6 days to go. Tendons does seem to be loosening and her bag is getting bigger.*


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 23, 2013)

AZGoatgal said:
			
		

> Thanks Jodie. Its a rainy day today. Desert need the rain but it is a pain when it does rain! I love the baby on your avatar!


I love it when it rains in the spring in the desert.  You see things bloom that only come out every few years.


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Dazzle's bag is getting tighter and she is waddling around happily. Looks like she may go right on time! Friday the 1st is the due date.*


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Not much longer to wait....wishing an easy birthing


----------



## greenbean (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Dazzle has lost her tendons and has a full tight bag. Looks like it will be soon. I had so much I had to do tomorrow. Maybe change of plans. Wonder if I could talk her into getting busy! *


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 1, 2013)

*I had thought today was Dazzles day but then she may wait until the middle of the night. THing is she didn't eat well this morning but then started eating again. She ate a good dinner. She does look at her side like something is bothering her. Cut my day short today so she wouldn't be alone long. Now it looks like I am tied more tomorrow. Don't want to leave her for this is her first kidding.*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Nothing yet but Dazzle is laying there in her hay just nibbling a bit now and again. She looks miserable. I hope she will kid today.*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 4, 2013)

*OK while I am waiting and waiting for Dazzle. I swear I am going to run her around the block!!    I need opinions. Which of my almost 5 week old Nubian goats would you keep? I love them both and love is blind but if I was to have to keep just one which one is the best one? I noticed that Pearl has her butt higher in the air. Is that normal for this age? Pearl is the more solid red with frosted ears and Jewel is the baby with more white. I may have to get better side shots of Jewel.*


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 4, 2013)

I personally like Jewel better. But then I'm going off color too. Love her color and solid ears. She looks like she may have a more solid topline too.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 4, 2013)

I vote...keep them both!!!  They are so pretty


----------



## alecat28 (Mar 4, 2013)

I love your girls!  So beautiful!


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 5, 2013)

*I think I learned something. Even tho I knew the exact date of Dazzle being bred. [The buck was taken out of the pen that day]. They don't always come on time!:/. I guess goats don't get PG right away after breeding. Dogs are usually on time but I have known them not to be also.*
 Dazzle is still looking happy but growing bigger!


----------



## alecat28 (Mar 5, 2013)

anxiously awaiting with you! please do keep us updated and post some pics if you can!


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Yup Alle, I have my camera all ready to go! I am so excited for you to see Kate and Pearl and to meet you!*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Well through blurry eyes I am happy to write that Dazzle did the deed at 2:30 am this morning. So glad my sister was with me for she had to pull out both kids. The first one a huge little buckling was twisted as bit and little sister wanted out at the same time! Dazzle was not a happy goat! She wanted nothing to do with the little ones. She just stood there in pain poor baby! Denise gave her something for the pain and I cleaned up the kids and they both took their first drink quite quickly.  Dazzle is beginning to warm up to her babies now. I go often out to them to see that they are being allowed to nurse. While I was out last Dazzle started to sniff and lick at them some. She is allowing them to lay near her I note. Here is pictures of Charmer the big buckling, he looks to be a grey/brown and white and little sister Sparkle that has a tri colored head but mostly white.*


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 8, 2013)

Adorable! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 8, 2013)

*All seems to be going well with the kids. When ever I go check on them they seem like they have bellies full and not trying to get to mom and mom is standing there so she must be nursing them OK. Horrible weather today. Windy and rainy.*


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2013)

So terribly cute!!!  Congratulations


----------



## alecat28 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay for you a Dazzle!  The babies are so pretty.  I'll bet Dazzle and you could use some rest huh?  Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Thanks everyone! Kids seem to be doing fine and mother Dazzle is loving her babies now. No worries. Hope we don't have more rain! Rained last night off and on.  I have have enough rain right now!*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2013)

Awwww, very nice.


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Had to be away for 4 days house and pet sitting. Missed my babies! My hubby kept with their loving while I was gone. They came running to me when I went into their pen! I was so pleased! They have grown! I took some pictures of them. Its night time but turned out fairly well but for some flash eyes. LOL Sparkle is the little girl that is mostly white with tri colored head and Charmer is the little grey white buckling.*


----------



## alecat28 (Mar 17, 2013)

So my fence is done, the barn is done, I have food, minerals, water containers all set! I'm so anxious and excited for Kate & Pearl to come I can hardly stand it!  They have about 3/4 of an acre all to themselves ;0) and the barn is 12 x12 feet with skylights and a window. I plan on spending a lot of time there too. I will send you some pictures. Is miss Pearl disbudded? I need to get the name of the food you feed too so I can either keep them on it or transition them slowly.  I really worked my husband this week getting it all done. I will see you on Friday! Thinking I should be there about noon. Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Oh Kate and Pearl are going top have a wonderful home! Yes Both of the babies are disbudded now and doing great about it. They didn't get all upset like some do after the disbudding. They went back to being sweet as ever. The grain we feed is just any of the cob type with molasses and we try to get the grain with vitamins when we can. WE used mixed hay or even just grass hay may be OK for Kate tends to get a hay belly if she gets to much alfalfa.*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Oh and yes Friday is fine. See you soon!*


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 18, 2013)

*My two beautiful goatlings from Dazzle are now 11 days old.*


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 18, 2013)

Lovely kids


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Thank you!*


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 18, 2013)

Simply adorable kids.


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Nothing is more joyful than when you let the kids out for the first time and see their reactions to the big world! Charmer and Sparkle ran and jumped with glee! Snuffled, nibbled and bounced! Both kids are sold and will be going together when they are 6 weeks old. Great home!*


----------



## Symphony (Mar 23, 2013)

Not to sound totally dork like but I love the color of those Rocks with the soil color and the bright green plants.  It quite a good looking picture, the Goats are just a bonus.


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Our good old Arizona weeds! LOL They were playing in the wash which is a ditch that runs full when it rains hard. Some washes can be very wide and deep. Our isn't.*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

What cutie pies.  That one looks like it has a bit of stinker in it, just giving that look of , "Just wait until you turn around, hehehe."


----------



## Goatgal53 (Apr 4, 2013)

*The kids are 4 weeks old now. They enjoy running about the place with mother Dazzle. Got them both sold to the same family. The both will have a good life. Lucky Charmer will be the families buck. He got his horns dis-budded the other day and soon Sparkle will have hers.*


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 5, 2013)

On my goodness, they are so wonderful!!!!!  just beautiful.


----------



## Goatgal53 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Thanks Jodie, I am proud of them.*


----------



## elevan (Apr 5, 2013)

Adorable!


----------

